# EXIF - What does this mean?



## Dmitri (Jul 27, 2009)

I looked at someones EXIF and it said, for Focal Length, "18.0mm (35mm equivalent: 27mm)". What does that mean? Is it 18mm or 27mm?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 27, 2009)

1.5 crop factor...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crop_factor


----------



## jcblitz (Jul 27, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> I looked at someones EXIF and it said, for Focal Length, "18.0mm (35mm equivalent: 27mm)". What does that mean? Is it 18mm or 27mm?



It means the lens was dialed into 18mm, but it was effectively 27mm using a cropped sensor (like N0YZE pointed out).


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 27, 2009)

ah ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jaszek (Jul 28, 2009)

Check out the link in my sig. Its explained there


----------

